# Blizzard plows



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Two plows for sale. Priced per plow. Complete with wiring and mount. Off 2016 rams. 
$4000 each.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Text or call at 860-333-0013


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice and clean! Good luck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

sven1277 said:


> Two plows for sale. Priced per plow. Complete with wiring and mount. *Off 2016 rams.*
> $4000 each.


@Mark Oomkes, weren't you looking for a reason to come visit NE??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

It’s nice in NE.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

sven1277 said:


> It's nice in NE.


It is?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s nice


----------

